# DOTM January 2013 Poll #3!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, PHEW....There are THREE total polls. PLEASE only vote ONCE between all 3!!!! Good luck!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12918-dotm-january-2013-poll-1-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/12919-dotm-january-2013-poll-2-a.html

Picture #21: Louis submitted by Schtuffy










Picture #22: Cashew submitted by chewice










Picture #23: Snow submitted by GoingPostal










Picture #24: Peyton submitted by rannmiller










Picture #25: Spring submitted by Julee


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok I've been through all three, now what? I can't. I can't make a decision. HELP! These need to get easier. Not harder. Love all the pics.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Let's keep in mind that this is a friendly competition BY DFC members FOR DFC members. Please resist the urge to get everyone you know under the sun to join DFC just for the sake of getting a better spot in the calendar.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Herzo said:


> Ok I've been through all three, now what? I can't. I can't make a decision. HELP! These need to get easier. Not harder. Love all the pics.


I know! I can't decide!

*rips hair out* 

(my hair, not Louis'!)


----------

